# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPMN ou UML automatisation de workflow

## IAGISG

Bonjour,
j'ai un projet d'automatisation d'un processus mtier ,j'ai cherch sur internet il ya pas mal de solution comme bonita,orchestra..
Mais le problme je sais pas d'ou commencer est ce que de prefrable modliser le processus avec le diagramme d'tat transition ou d'activit ou directement je le modlise avec un suite de moteur de workflow exemple bonita en BPMN

merci

----------


## souviron34

a amliorerait le taux de rponse si on savait :

pour quel mtier ?pour quelle partie du mtier / quel processus ?

----------


## IAGISG

Bonjour souviron34, en fait je suis actuellement en stage de PFE mon projet consiste a la  conception et dveloppement dune Plateforme dautomatisation du Processus Managrial et Technique .et je dois utiliser un suite de workflow open source aprs des recherches presque tous les suites contiennent un espace pour la modlisation,un moteur de workflow..mon problme est ce que je dois choisir avant tous un suite mais dans ce cas j'entre dans l'implmentation

----------

